# ACV vs Tea Tree Oil



## Mona137 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi,

I have been reading through the posts about using Apple Cider Vinegar for acne. I am wondering if anyone has used Tea Tree Oil, and how they compare. I am currently using Derma E Tea Tree and Vitamin E oil, which seems to be helping a little, but I think it is still too early to really tell. I want to try ACV to see if I get better results, but it would be good to know if others have tried both, and what outcomes they got.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to MUT, Mona! I'm Lisa from Texas.

I've never tried the ACV but I do like tea tree oil. I prefer a tea tree/ lavender solution for acne. Here's a good toner with both in it...

click here

Be sure to follow with a good moisturizer.


----------



## Mona137 (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Welcome to MUT, Mona! I'm Lisa from Texas.
I've never tried the ACV but I do like tea tree oil. I prefer a tea tree/ lavender solution for acne. Here's a good toner with both in it...

click here

Be sure to follow with a good moisturizer.

Thanks Lisa!
I will definately try that out. I am thinking of using grapeseed oil as moisturizer. I am trying to use as much natural stuff as I can.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Natural is an excellent route to go! I'm currently using *Eminence Rosehip Whip moisturizer* with great results. I am so loving it! It has really helped calm down my oily skin and feels so lightweight yet refreshing. I was given some samples of it by my esthetician and when they run out I am gonna buy a jar for sure!

Eminence Products


----------



## Leony (Oct 7, 2005)

I use Tee tree oil often than ACV, because ACV's smell is pretty strong.

Both of it could prevent acne/pimple before they become breakouts and also has an antiseptic quality. But, Tea tree oil can also be used on top of makeup, so I like it better.

Currently I'm using Acne Barrier tee tree oil Medicated Spot Treatment.


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 8, 2005)

I use ACV as a toner. I've been using it for 'bout a week. On my 1st &amp; 2nd day, it nearly completely clear the ance on my forehead(I have a lot of small blemishes on my forehead). However, after the first 2 days, the blemishes came back &amp; the acv no longer helps. On the rest of my face, I see no change in the amt. of blackheads or acne. As for tea tree oil, I have used them in the form of ance fighting products but don't find that they work.


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 8, 2005)

I use DDF BPGel with Tea Tree Oil and it really helps get rid of my acne. I think ACV may be a bit harsh and may dry your skin out.


----------



## Mona137 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. I have been using ACV for the past couple days, along with the tea tree I was already using and I am seeing a difference in my skin. A lot of my pre-existing acne is dissapearing, hopefully it continues working.


----------



## seshiru (Oct 12, 2005)

Combine Tea Tree Oil and ACV, so that you wont have a problem. Gonna try this


----------



## princess220 (Oct 12, 2005)

I tried this tea tree oil toner a while back, but i stopped when a friend of mine told me that tea tree oil when applied anywhere stimulates hair growth... although i dont know how true that it..


----------



## trazille (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks for the info as well.


----------

